# Tent camping at Burney Falls, northern CA



## gbutler (Aug 11, 2005)

Picture of Burney Falls in northern CA.  100 million gallons per day, fed from volcanic "sponge" rather than a river:





.
Lake near Burney Falls, under overcast:





.
Typical camping area in McArthur-Burney Falls Memorial State Park:


----------



## Chase (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks like a beautiful area, where is it near?


----------



## errant_star (Aug 11, 2005)

Those falls really are impressive!! Looks beautiful!


----------



## gbutler (Aug 11, 2005)

The falls and park are about 60 miles east and slightly north of Redding, CA. Great road all the way. I-5 to Redding, really great road all the rest of the way.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 12, 2005)

The waterfalls are just beautiful!


----------



## summers_enemy (Aug 15, 2005)

That is a gorgeous spot!  I've always heard about it, but for some reason never gone.  It's quite a bit nearer to me than I thought, might even make for a good day trip.  Thanks for sharing


----------

